# Score!!!!



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Just won one of the Milwaukee 2632-22 ProPex expanders on ebay for $403.00.

Considering what everyone else is selling them for, I just saved over $370.00, including sales tax.

This is definitely good -- Our old Virax expanders have been shooting out sparks and crapping out at the first sign of coldness for months.

As soon as I have this in my hairy, sweaty paws, I'm going to list the new Virax batteries I picked up a few months ago at auction for $85.00 a pop on ebay.

Life is good.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Whoopdee doo...:w00t:


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Great catch, ebay has the good deals if you can get them.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

My kind of deal right there, congrats. I've bought a good many things there with success, not just tools.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> Whoopdee doo...:w00t:



Bite me.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

That's funny.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

SlickRick said:


> That's funny.


 Better than name calling.

I guess.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> Better than name calling.
> 
> I guess.


Bite him.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

U666A said:


> Bite him.



It's late.

How about I just gum him and call it a day?


----------



## plumb nutz (Jan 28, 2011)

Hope you ain't foaming at the mouth... you did get your rabies shot right?


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> It's late.
> 
> How about I just gum him and call it a day?


:laughing: :laughing:

I guess that'll have to do..


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

plumb nutz said:


> Hope you ain't foaming at the mouth... you did get your rabies shot right?


 I'm going to have to check my shot records and get back to you on that.

I did get a reminder from the vet the other day about Bartonella booster shots for the Grandkids, though. And something about the boy being due for a fecal float.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

The seller finally shipped the expander yesterday.

He balked at first; claiming the winning bid was too low.

I had to edjumacate him about the perils of not setting a minimum reserve price for high dollar items. The seller is not a very happy camper.

Tough beans.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Isn't your fault he forgot to set the minimum. :thumbsup:


----------

